# Has Bean - Guest Espresso Subscription



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Has Bean are doing a monthly guest espresso subscription again this year. A bit different to last years (where each month had a unique blend and packaging) but instead are sending out bespoke blends that they produce for coffee shops to cut down on the effort involved, first one is Acidity Squirrel that's in The Shrewsbury Coffeehouse

Link here


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

What a great idea. This is also a win for the coffeeshops involved as they will get exposure too, and maybe even some new customers.

It will also give us more options of places to visit that we didn't know exist when travelling around the UK


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Has Bean do have a Google Map page that shows all the coffee houses who take their beans (although only seams to be updated around once per year with the last one being April last year) however it's a good guide. It just shows how many places they supply now!

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/ms?msa=0&msid=211222766314503545474.00047e9a42ad550258cba


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What a bummer.... My mother-in-law buys me a subscription for Christmas each year. Having missed the "guest espresso" from them last year I emailed them in early December to ask if they were going to it this year. Steve replied to say they were not planning on doing it as it was too time consuming. I subsequently requested a Rave subscription. Grrrrr I'd of gone with this if I'd known!


----------



## CallumT (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm really tempted on this years subscription; but I'm afraid if it is just shop signature 'blends' then ill be out, bought select bags from last years guest selections (Hangover Cure, Sweepstake?) And I loved the ideas and concepts - Gutted I missed out really.

I even had my 250g bag grudge hiding behind my back and everything!


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

My favourite name/concept of last year was 'Don't Panic' which was a decaf blend, pure genius!


----------

